
The Perils of Functional CSS - _ttg
https://www.browserlondon.com/blog/2019/06/10/functional-css-perils/
======
ktpsns
I can't help myself, but for me this idea of "functional CSS" stands again the
idea of cascading stylesheets. I cannot follow the criticism on semantic
markup, because there's nothing bad about semantic, precise markup, except you
are a designer and only care about visuals.

A core idea of CSS is nesting of expressions, and I've seen many usages of
SASS/LESS which render to expressions such as ".body.active h2#primary" which
just show the author did not understand how to write efficient and precise CSS
queries.

